

Ask HN: Is there a self-hosted image gallery that doesn't completely blow? - emilyst

Seems like a lot of what I find is poorly maintained or badly designed.
======
techbubble
Not sure if this fits the bill --
[http://theopenphotoproject.org](http://theopenphotoproject.org)

